# Tiller to Stick steering conversion?



## Forkhorn (Apr 10, 2008)

Is attempting this even worth my time and sweat? I would like to convert my Jon boat. I have a gamefisher 9.9 on it right now. I have a centrally mounted pedestal seat where the center bench was so I can run a bow mounted trolling motor and watch my rod holders. I would like to run the outboard from that center position as well. What would it take to convert a tiller outboard to stick steer and throttle control?


----------



## Davis31052 (Apr 10, 2008)

How about one of these tiller handle extensions?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=tiller&noImage=0


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 10, 2008)

You need to determine if your motor is has the tube for remote steering.  Some of the smaller motors don't.  If it has the tube, adding stick steering is just a matter of buying the stick steering assembly and attaching to to the motor, which is pretty straight forward.  You can get a kit from the manufacturer for the few parts needed to attached the steering cable to the motor.

Hopefully you can find something used because new steering is pricey.

Same with controls--they should hook right up.  You have to determine the correct length.  If you can find the actual controls, the cables are not too expensive new.  Usually you can find the controls on Ebay, or look around any boat yard.

I think that if you try stick steering, you will love it.


----------

